# how can i lose weight



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

hi all whtats the best way to lose weight i got a wedding in june and i wanna look good im going to be an usher. i know eat well etc but what really works

many thanks paul


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Cut back, I stopped having sugar in tea/coffee a long while back, now can't stand it in hot drinks.
Switched to grean tea this week, no milk, join a salsa class you will be amazed how your trousers start to appear too large in just a few weeks etc etc


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

The simple answer would be exercise and use more energy than the food you are eating is giving you.

If it's just losing weight and you don't want to spend much money then get out walking or running. 

Cycling is good too.

If you want the comfort of your own home, get something like a cross trainer or rowing machine.

Or go join a gym. 

Motivation is the hardest thing to find. Once you have that, the rest gets easier!


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

Stop eating crap. Plain and simple. Start Eating fruit like apples and blueberries (worlds most beneficial fruit).
With me a lunch time I'd always buy some sort of treat with my lunch like a cake or a slice or whatever. Then I decided to cut that out and replace it with some fruit instead. Now I'm addicted to fruit and I never get that tired feeling anymore after a meal and I've lost almost 10kgs. Of course I've taken other measures like drinking only water and absolutely no fast food but yeah try switching your regular foods or treats to something fresh and natural and after a while you'll be wondering how u lived without it


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

burn more calories than you eat...

best right down what you eat, then weigh yourself each week. You can work out where you are going wrong/right then


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

As above the simple answer is to burn more calories than you eat. SImples

In the real world thought it is never that simple and if you say you eat healthily then there must be more to it than that.

What is your definition of 'eating well'? To some it is just 3 meals a day and no snacking but not really caring about what those 3 meals are and to others it is over analysing everything they eat to the minutest detail.

So what is your version of 'healthy eating'? 

Also look at things like drinks for sources of calories? Do you drink full sugar coke or maybe you spend your life in starbucks drinking full fat milk coffee with sugar? 

As for exercise even the smallest of changes can make a difference like using the stairs to get into the office as opposed to the lift.

Just find something you enjoy and try to do maybe a couple of hours of it a week spread out. it could be cycling for an hour a couple of times a week or walking home from the station at night at pace every night.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

How much weight do you want to lose?

If you are going to be an usher, will you have a hired suit as you would have to be at your desired weight for the big fitting a couple of weeks before or whenever it is.

Effectively you have only around 4 weeks or so to get down.

Have you lost any since you posted the original thread?

It really is as simple as cutting down on what goes in. Smaller portions is an easy one.

Exercise is always good. I started running around 3 1/2 months ago and I am now quite addicted. Helps burn loads of calories.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Stop eating


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

Look at Lighter Life - my Mrs did it - losing weight is the easy bit, keeping it off and educating yourself is the challenge


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

AllyRS said:


> Stop eating


Very constructive

Of course not only can your comment be described as trolling it can also be described as WRONG!


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

Keep an exercise and food diary. Simply realising that when you actually think that you only had a 'couple' of biscuits in the evening - it was actually ten. Plus a bag of crisps. Plus a mars bar!

Simply writing stuff down will do. If you want to get technical, count calories too and work out extra calories that you expend.

I use this exercise calorie counter

http://www.prohealth.com/weightloss/tools/exercise/calculator1_2.cfm

G


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

weight loss is 90% in the kitchen and 10% exercise. 

Key is stop consuming so many calories and use exercise to burn more, add muscle, build aerobic fitness and KEEP slimmer and healthier.

I would suggest to start doing some serious reading and educate yourself about foods. You should make a point to be able to understand the following in reasonable detail:

carbohydrate
fat
protein
fibre
calories
GI (glycemic index)
metabolism

and then it will become immediately clear what you need to be doing.

In the meantime:

1. eat as much fresh fruit and veg as you can each day
2. eat as little processed food as you can each day - if it comes in a tin/packet/wrapper then leave it
3. learn how to cook meals from fresh foods if you dont already know how to...


----------

